# Ribs seem kind of red



## Rathog23 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smoked ribs for the first time on a WSM for Memorial day using the beginner recipe from TVWB.

I smoked until they bent and cracked etc. We froze the leftovers and ate some tonight.

Only thing is, much of it seemed redder then I'm used to.
I'm pretty confident that they were on the smoker long enough and that the reheat at 250 for an hour would get to a safe temp but, I'm just wondering how to tell smoke ring from undercooked ?


----------



## forktender (Jun 3, 2019)

Feel or when in doubt a thermometer reading between a few bones in the thickest part of the rack.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2019)

You CAN'T get to FOB, 205°+/-, and be undercooked, Especially from a Safety/Bacteria point of view. Even if you Sous Vide cooked them at 135°F, med/rare, for 36 hours until so much collagen melted the meat fell off the bone....They would still be bacteria free and safe to eat.
Smoke ring is 1/4" or less of Pink meat on the surface. This too is an indication that the surface, the only place bacteria is found, was heated to or above 160°F, Well Done (no pink), and the bacteria was wiped out and the meat well cooked.
You have nothing to worry about and sounds like you got a nice Smoke Ring...JJ


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 3, 2019)

Here is a picture from a cook I did back in October.  Maybe not the best out there, but I think it has a decent smoke ring. 

When in doubt, take and post pictures, it always help.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jun 6, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You CAN'T get to FOB, 205°+/-, and be undercooked, Especially from a Safety/Bacteria point of view. Even if you Sous Vide cooked them at 135°F, med/rare, for 36 hours until so much collagen melted the meat fell off the bone....They would still be bacteria free and safe to eat.
> Smoke ring is 1/4" or less of Pink meat on the surface. This too is an indication that the surface, the only place bacteria is found, was heated to or above 160°F, Well Done (no pink), and the bacteria was wiped out and the meat well cooked.
> You have nothing to worry about and sounds like you got a nice Smoke Ring...JJ


Oh. so, the smoke ring itself is evidence that the meat got up to a safe temp.  Good to know. This is my first time smoking ribs so, I tried the bend test. The rack got a good downward angle when I lifted it with the tongs and a good break also.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jun 6, 2019)

This was after about a week in the freezer.  Tasted great. I think I'm hooked on this smoker thing.  And, the wife ain't complaining either :-) This was one hunk of hickory and two of cherry. Maybe the cherry explains the extra red color ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2019)

You should have  mentioned from the beginning that you used CHERRY. Cherry definitely makes the surface  of the meat more red. 
The Smoke Ring shows the surface of the meat is cooked. A 10 pound Butt could easily have a thick smoke ring and still be Raw in the center...JJ


----------



## Rathog23 (Jun 7, 2019)

A little mixed grill with brined chicken breasts. Sorry, I forgot to mention the cherry Jimmyj. It crossed my mind later.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------

